# أجهزة فحص السيارات الأولى فى العالم



## smarttech (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الأجهزة الأحدث فى مجال فحص السيارات وكشف الأعطال وبيانها كالتالى أولاً : الأجهزة الصينية :جهاز Launch X 431 Master / Supper Scanner جهاز Launch x431 supper Scanner لكشف اعطال السياراتالجديد : - تحديث مجانى لمدة سنتان-	55 ماركة عربية -	يدعم اللغة العربية -	طابعة داخليةالمواصفات الفنية :- امكانية فحص المحرك, صندوق التروس A/T و ABS - قراءة و محو الأخطاء, - قراءة المتغيرات, - اختبار المكونات, - برجمة المكونات مثل المفاتيح, رشاشات الديزل, و طلمة الديزل...وغيرهم. - اعادة الضبط لبعض مكونات وحدة التحكم. - مدمج بطابعة لطباعة التقارير.وظائف الجهاز:1-تشخيص أعطال السيارات بإظهار كود العطل وكذلك وصف نوع العطل وتحديد مكانه (Red Fault Codes and Description)مع إمكانية محوه Code Erase 2-يستخدم في فحص المحرك (Engine) وصندوق التروس الإلكتروني (A/T) والفرامل (ABS) ونظام الوسائد الهوائية (Air Bags) والمفتاح المشفر (Immobilizer)والكترونيات الجسم والتابلوه وكافة أدوات التحكم الإلكتروني بالسيارة حسب تجهيز السيارة. 3-قراءة بيانات السيارة (Data Display) التي تصل إلى وحدة تحكم السيارة (الكمبيوتر) ويعرضها بالكامل على الشاشة في صورة بيانات رقمية (Digital) وكذلك في صورة رسوم بيانية (Graphics) يتمكن المستخدم من قراءة كل بيانات السيارة بالكامل، وذلك لمراجعة كل البيانات الحالية للمركبة. 4-اختبار التشغيل والإيقاف لأي جزء في السيارة (Actuation Test)مثل اختبار إيقاف إحدى الرشاشات أو قطع الإشعال عن اسطوانة معينة، أو تشغيل أي مضخة أو مروحة أو التكييف أو التحكم في فتحة الخانق إلخ..... 5-عمل توافق (Adaptation) بين أي جزء جديد يتم تركيبة (قطع غيار إلكترونية أو ميكانيمية) وبين وحدة التحكم وباقي أجزاء المركبة وذلك ليعرف كمبيوتر السيارة على الجزء الجديد.أهم المزايا:1-باللغة بالعربية واللغة الأنجليزية. 2-برامج الجهاز مخزنة على كارت تخزين (CF Card) ذو سعة عالية 64 ميجا، يتحمل التحديث. 3-يتم تحديث برامج الجهاز باستخدام الانترنت ومن خلال جهاز كمبيوتر في أي وقت للعمل على أي موديل يظهر في الأسواق. 4- لكل جهاز كلمة سر للدخول على موقع الانترنت Welcome to X431 Website 5-التحديث مجاني لمدة عامين 6-تسجيل بيانات العملاء (الاسم – العنوان – التليفون – البريد الإلكتروني – رقم السيارة – نوعها.... إلخ. 7- ساعة عالمية لمعرفة التقيت في أي عاصمة من عواصم العالم. 8- قاموس لترجمة الكلمات. 9- مزود بالة حاسبة عملية تحتوي على إمكانية تحويل الكميات مثل ( الطول والوزن والحجم.....إالخ 10- مجموعة من الألعاب للتسلية. 11-يعمل بنظام LINUXاللماثل لنظام Windows مما يجعل الجهاز سهل في التعامل. 12-لا يحتاج الجهاز إلى صيانة دورية وإنما يحتاج لتحديثة كلما ظهرت موديلات حديثة، أو ماركات جديدة.المرفقات مع الجهاز:- الكابل الرئيسى1.	- كاتالوج الجهاز2.	- كابلات جميع السيارات الحديثة و ما قبلها- كابلات توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز من الولاعة و من بطارية السيارةثانياً : الأجهزة الكورية : جهاز cm scan لتشخيص أعطال السياراتتحديث مجانى لمدة سنتانالمميزات: إمكانية قراءة وتحديد الأعطال. إمكانية محو الأعطال. عرض البيانات الحالية . تعريف وحدات التحكم وقطع الغيار الجديدة بالإضافة الى بعض الوظائف الخاصة.ماركات السيارات التي يفحصها جهاز cm scan السيارات الاسيوية:دايو - شيفورليه – هيونداى –كيا- سامسونج- سلنج يانج – تويوتا – ميتسوبيشى – نيسان –لكزس – انفينتى – هوندا – اكيورا – مازدا – سوبارو سوزوكى – اوسوزو – دايهاتسو – وسيارات التويوتا الميكروباص والنصف نقل.السيارات الأوروبية:مرسيدس – بى ام دبليو – فولكس فاجن – أودى – سكودا سيات – أوبل – فاكسهل – رينو – بيجو – ستروين – فيات – الساب –الفورد الأوروبى - ألفا روميو – فولفو – لاند روفر.السيارات الامريكية : جى ام – كرايسلر – فورد - دودج.السيارات الماليزية: بروتون بردوا شيفورليه.سيارات امريكا اللاتينية : برنتو – شيفى – كورسا (جى ام برازيلى ).السيارات الأسترالية: فورد استرالى – هولدن – جى ام. السيارات الهندية : ماهيندرا – تاتا.السيارات الصينية : جريت وول – شيرى – زين كيا – شينيز موتورز.السيارات الايرانية : بيجو – كيا.سيارات أخرى : الجهاز مزود ببرنامج OBDII/EOBD للعمل على جميع السيارات الأخرى التى تدعم أى من بروتوكولات النظام المذكور.ميزات خاصية TPMS نظام قياس ضغط الإطارات للعديد من السيارات الحديثة.المكونات:وحدة تشخيص الأعطال الوحدة الرئيسية كابل رئيسي . كابل توصل تيار كهربائي من الولاعة. كابل توصيل تيار كهربائي من بطارية السيارة. كابل توصيل تيار كهربائي AC/DC 220V كابلات توصيل لجميع ماركات السيارات.ثالثاً والأهم : الأجهزة الإيطالية :أولاً : أجهزة كشف أعطال اسيارات الملاكى جهاز Texa-TXC لكشف ألاعطالاللغات : متوفر باللغة العربيةماركة: الايطالية Texa طراز : Navigator TXT بلد المنشا: ايطالياالخصائص:يعمل جهاز التكسا على السيارات الملاكى فقط.وظائف الجهاز: 1- قراءة أكواد الأعطال (الأخطاء)DTCفى هذه القائمة يتم تبيين الأخطاء الحالية و المسجلة مع امكانية المساعدة و التفصيل2- محو الأعطالحيث يقوم الجهاز بقراءة ومسح الأعطال القديمة المخزنة في ذاكرة الكنترول3- اختبار المكونات (Activation) :تمكنك هذه القائمة من عمل اختبارات للانظمة المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم المختارة , ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك بتقليل الاحتمالات المسببة للعطل والأختبارات الموجودة مثل اختبار ضغط الأسطوانات واختبار مراوح التبريد واختبار بلوف الهواء للفرامل واختبار صحة توصيل حساس الكرنك والكامة بطريقة صحيحة وغيرها من الأختبارات الهامة للمركبة.4- برمجة المكونات(Setting):يقوم جهاز تكسا ببرمجة العديد من الكنترولات مثل برمجة الفتيس بعد عمل اصلاحات كبيرة وايضا ضبط المريات الصغيرة والكبيرة وبرمجة قرب الهواء وغيرها.5- قراءة المتغيرات (ECU Info&Parameters) :تظهر المتغيرات الخاصة بوحدة التحكم المختارة فى هذه القائمة, مما يسمح لك الأطلاع على قراءة الأشارة الفعلية لجميع الحساسات المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم.6- امكانية اختبار جميع وحدات التحكم فى اْن واحد (TGS 2) :يتم عمل بحث شامل على المنظومات المختارة من القائمة, يبدأ البرنامج بالتعرف على المنظومات المتوافرة فى المركبة, و اظهار اذا كان بها أخطاء حالبة أم مسجلة ؟7- معلومات عن بيانات الصيانةيقوم البرنامج بمساعدة الفني اثناء الصيانة وذلك بتوضيح خطوات الصيانة وطرق فك وتركيب المكونات والحلول الممكنة للاعطال8- مواقع المكوناتيقوم البرنامج بتوضيح اماكن المكونات عن طريق الصور التوضيحية9- مخططات الأسلاك (Wiring diagram )يظهر مخطط الاسلاك لكل منظومة على حدى لتسهيل الوصول الى الجزء المراد معرفته , يتم توضيح مكان الحساس فى المركبة وطريقة توصيله مع وحدة التحكم .الموصفات الفنية:الأبعاد: 160*170*55مم الوزن: 1كجم Intel PXA 255 400MHZ وحدة المعالجة: الذاكرة الداخلية: 64 ميجا وحدة الطاقة الخارجية: 8:32 فولت معدل استهلاك الطاقة: 18:25 أمبير الأتصال اللاسلكي بالكمبيوتر: عن طريق البلوتوثالمشتمالات:1 – الجهاز(Navigator) 2 – وصلة السيارات ما بعد سنة 2003(OBD ll) 3 – كابلات توصيل الكهرباء من البطارية و من الولاعة 4 – برنامجIDC4 5 - كابل USB للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر 6 - كمبيوتر Laptop (اختيارى) 7 – جهاز Axone Pad (اختيارى) 8 – شنطة كابلات جميع الشاحنات (اختيارى)تعتمد بعض الأمكانيات السابقة على نوع وحدة التحكم الموجودة في المركبةثانياً : كشف أعطال الشاحنات :جهاز Texa TXT تشخيص أعطال جميع الشاحنات:اللغة : متوفر باللغة العربيةماركة : تكسا الايطاليةطراز:Navigator TXTبلد المنشا: ايطاليايعمل جهاز التكسا على جميع انواع الشاحنات بجميع موديلاتها مثل:IVECO:- Eurocargo - Eurostar - Euro Trakker - Power Star - StarlisMAN:-F90 - F2000 - TG A - TG S - TG X MERCEDES:-Actros - ActrosMP2 - Atego - Atego - AxorScania:-113 - 114 - 124 - 144 - 164Mitsubishi Fuzo:- Rentault:- Magnuim - PremiumVOLVO:- FM-FH DAF:- CF - New CF - XF 95DAEWOO:-FAWيمكنه العمل لاسلكيا عن طريق Bluetooth مع جهاز الكمبيوتر أوجهاز Axone Pad من شركة TEXA أيضاIDC4) وظائف برنامج الجهاز DTC 1 - قراءة أكواد الأعطال الأخطاء فى هذه القائمة يتم تبيين الأخطاء الحالية و المسجلة مع امكانية المساعدة و التفصيل.2 - محو الأعطال:حيث يقوم الجهاز بقراءة ومسح الأعطال القديمة المخزنة في ذاكرة الكنترول: (Activation)3 - اختبار المكونات تمكنك هذه القائمة من عمل اختبارات للانظمة المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم المختارة , ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك بتقليل الاحتمالات المسببة للعطل والأختبارات الموجودة مثل اختبار ضغط الأسطوانات واختبار مراوح التبريد واختبار بلوف الهواء للفرامل واختبار صحة توصيل حساس الكرنك والكامة بطريقة صحيحة وغيرها من الأختبارات الهامة للمركبة- اختبار الأنضغاط:يسمح لك هذا الأختبار بتقييم كفاءة المحرك، يعمل الفحص بواسطة تفعيل دور المارش، والتي تتحكم بجرك المارش وليس بطلمات الحقن ، بعد ثواني قليلة تتوقف امكانية الMR بواسطتها ويتنهى الأختبار.ويعبر عن هذه النتائج بالنسبة بالنسبة المئوية لكل اسطوانة على حدة ويجرى عادة هذا الأختبار عن طريق حساس الRPMولوقلت النسبة عن 70%يدل ذلك حتما على وجود مشاكل ميكانيكية (مثل تاكل شنابر الأسطوانات او عطل في الراشاشات).- زمن فتح الرشاشات:القيم المقاسة تتعلق بزمن شحن الرشاش ولا يمكن ان تستخدم هذه القيم لفحص حركة وضعية الأبرة للقيم الاعلى ، وتعتمد هذه القيم على درجه الحرارة وفي بداية التدوير البارد يمكن ان تكون اعلى من 1 مل ثانية وهذه القيم العلية بالنسبة للمحرك الدافئ بمكن ان تتضمن مشاكل ميكانيكية عند المضخة المحجوبة.- قراءة قيم التعويض للاسطوانة:يسمح هذا النوع من الاجراءات لك بقراءة قيم التعويض والتي تعدها وحدة التحكم الMR لكل طلمبة رشاش.- اختبار قطع الأسطوانات:عندما تختار هذا الأختبار يمكنك الأستمرار عن طريق اسهم لاعلى ولاسفل بتفعيل اسطوانة واحده فقط كل مرة ويقوم بعرض الأسطوانة التي تم تفعيلها ،اكمل العملية بالضغط على الدخول ، لكي تمنع تلف المحرك نقترح اعادة تفعيل اسطوانة واحدة قبل توقيف تفعيل الأخرى، تذكر دائما ان هذا سوف يتم اتوماتيكيا بواسطة وحدة التحكم حالما تنتهي من الفحص.- اختبار توازن الأسطوانة في السلانسيه:توازن الأسطوانة اثناء السلانسيه يتم عادة عندما يعمل المحرك بدون استقرار عند السلانسيه ويرسل معلومات صحيحة حول عمل وحدة الرشاش ، وعند فحص الوصلات والخطوط والتأكد من انها سليمة ، وتوجد قيمة لاي مضخة اعلى من 3% عليك ان تتابع بتغيير وضعية الطلمبة بواحدة اخرى بجانبها فإذا بقيت القيمة في القراءة التالية كما هي او اكثر من 3% دل ذلك على وجود خلل بوحدة التحكم الMR اما اذا كانت القراءة اقل من 3% يدل ذلك على ان الطلمبة الت تم تبديلها من قبل تالفة.- اختبار عمل البلوف الكهربية:يسمح هذا الأختبار بتفعيل الصمامات اللولبية التناسبية( Solenoid 2,3,4) ويعتمد هذا الأختبار على المتغيرات والتي يتم اعدادها لكل المخارج.Setting) 4- برمجة المكوناتيقوم جهاز تكسا ببرمجة العديد من الكنترولات مثل برمجة الفتيس بعد عمل اصلاحات كبيرة وايضا ضبط المريات الصغيرة والكبيرة وبرمجة قرب الهواء وغيرهاECU Info&Parameters) 5 - قراءة المتغيراتتظهر المتغيرات الخاصة بوحدة التحكم المختارة فى هذه القائمة, مما يسمح لك الأطلاع على قراءة الأشارة الفعلية لجميع الحساسات المتعلقة بوحدة التحكمTGS 2) 6 - امكانية اختبار جميع وحدات التحكم فى اْن واحديتم عمل بحث شامل على المنظومات المختارة من القائمة, يبدأ البرنامج بالتعرف على المنظومات المتوافرة فى المركبة, و اظهار اذا كان بها أخطاء حالبة أم مسجلة ؟7 - معلومات عن بيانات الصيانة:يقوم البرنامج بمساعدة الفني اثناء الصيانة وذلك بتوضيح خطوات الصيانة وطرق فك وتركيب المكونات والحلول الممكنة للاعطال8 - مواقع المكونات:يقوم البرنامج بتوضيح اماكن المكونات عن طريق الصور التوضيحية9 - مخططات الأسلاك (Wiring diagram ):يظهر مخطط الاسلاك لكل منظومة على حدى لتسهيل الوصول الى الجزء المراد معرفته , يتم توضيح مكان الحساس فى المركبة وطريقة توصيله مع وحدة التحكم .الموصفات الفنية:الأبعاد: 160*170*55ممالوزن: 1كجموحدة المعالجة: Intel PXA 255 400MHZالذاكرة الداخلية: 64 ميجاوحدة الطاقة الخارجية: 8:32 فولتمعدل استهلاك الطاقة: 18:25 أمبيرالأتصال اللاسلكي بالكمبيوتر: عن طريق البلوتوثالمشتمالات:1 – الجهاز(Navigator)2 – وصلة السيارات ما بعد سنة 2003 (OBD ll) 3 – كابلات توصيل الكهرباء من البطارية و من الولاعة4 – برنامجIDC45 - كابل USB للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر6 - كمبيوتر Laptop (اختيارى)7 – جهاز Axone Pad (اختيارى)8 – شنطة كابلات جميع الشاحنات (اختيارى)تعتمد بعض الأمكانيات السابقة على نوع وحدة التحكم الموجودة في المركبةمنقول من موقع شركة سمارت تك أجهزة تشخيص أعطال السيارات وتجهيز مراكز الخدمة بالمعدات الملاكي والنقل والشاحنات والباصات والدراجات البخارية والجرارات الزراعية واليخوت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر جهد جميل


----------



## FCAR (13 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسبمشاهدة المرفق 88008


----------



## Kamaleng (17 مايو 2013)

شكر الله لكم هذا الفضل


----------



## Kamaleng (17 مايو 2013)

لكن كنت أبحث عن صورة جهاز الفحص كارمان


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## laid aiad (18 أغسطس 2013)

هل يوجد جهاز يفحص جميع السيارات في العالم ممكن ذكر اسمه


----------



## حميد الجديعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

معي جهاز فحص سيارلت x-431 daigun محمل windows mobaile ولكنه ما ادري كيف امتسح منه كل شيء ولم استطيع فهم المشكلة ولم اجد لها حل , كيف احمله البرنامج من جديد؟ عملت استعادة للملفات المفقودة من الذكرة ولا فائدة ...
ررررررررررررررجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااء من عنده الحل يدلني عليه سريعا وجزاه الله خير الجزاء اخوكم /حميد الجديعي اليمن


----------

